

Facebook and the Irish Data Protection Commission - fuzzix
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-public-policy-europe/facebook-and-the-irish-data-protection-commission/288934714486394

======
ColinWright
Compare this with the item submitted as
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3377699>

The BBC says:

    
    
        The Irish data protection commissioner has
        recommended widespread changes to improve
        privacy on Facebook.
    

Facebook says:

    
    
        [the] Data Protection Commissioner (DPC) ... report
        demonstrates how Facebook adheres to European data
        protection principles and complies with Irish law.
    

These don't seem entirely consistent, and to put it simply - I don't trust
Facebook. They are a company, hence they are trying to make money. The users
are the product, and Facebook is in the business of getting, keeping, and in
the long run, selling as much information about them as they possibly can.

